# How does my form look?



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

My friend told me to shorten up my stance about 4" so my feet are under my shoulders.










This is a pattern at 20 yards.










I'm still working on being more steady with holding the bow. The more I shoot and the less I think about it the steadier I get.


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

Groups of three from 5 yards










10 yards










15 yards










And 5 from 20 yards


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Feet shoulder width apart is the classic stance that most recommend. However, if wider is working for you, don't worrry about it.

The negative of a wider stance is if you are hunting from a tree stand. Usually not enough room in most stands.

The other things I see are 1) your bow hand - many archers with extended fingers like in your first photo will grab the bow on release. Put your index finger lightly on the riser and curl the other three under. 2) Your release shoulder looks a little high. This may be just the way your shirt is bunched up. 3) your release looks like it could be shortened a bit. Most do better with the index finger curled around the trigger and the trigger in the second joint of the finger.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

aread said:


> Feet shoulder width apart is the classic stance that most recommend. However, if wider is working for you, don't worrry about it.
> 
> The negative of a wider stance is if you are hunting from a tree stand. Usually not enough room in most stands.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I try not to put my finger on the trigger until I'm ready to let it fly. I'm always nervous about bumping it when I'm not ready. I did shorten up my stance the 4" my friend said and it helped a little, a little more comfortable. I have tried my fingers around the grip but it seems like I want to torque the bow when I do. I was gonna start trying to get a little bit of a grip on it now that I am shooting some decent groups.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

jr80 said:


> Thanks! I try not to put my finger on the trigger until I'm ready to let it fly. I'm always nervous about bumping it when I'm not ready.


Allen is giving you very good advice. If you keep your finger off of the release trigger like you're doing now, you will eventually end up command punching the trigger which could lead to worse problems down the road. 

Curling your index finger around the trigger takes practice, but will set you up for being able to use your back muscles to trigger the release (yes you can shoot that release type using back tension) and will also keep your release arm in line with the arrow a lot better.


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

montigre said:


> Allen is giving you very good advice. If you keep your finger off of the release trigger like you're doing now, you will eventually end up command punching the trigger which could lead to worse problems down the road.
> 
> Curling your index finger around the trigger takes practice, but will set you up for being able to use your back muscles to trigger the release (yes you can shoot that release type using back tension) and will also keep your release arm in line with the arrow a lot better.


Thanks. I meant no offense by my comment or to be dismissive of his advice, I've been working my way into the release like I am my bow hand. This is the first bow I that is fit for me. I had a bow I bought used cheap that was too big and screwed me all up so working my way to doing it right and greatly appreciate any advice to help me. I don't want to come off as ungrateful or a jerk.

How do you make the back tension work on this type of release? Is it just in the pull and movement in the wrist strap that lets it pull on the release?


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

It's the slow and steady pull using the back muscles (pulling your release elbow back) that causes the index finger to be pulled into the trigger causing it to fire. The first few times you do it right you'll feel like jumping out of your skin...lol!! But learning to shoot this way early on will also put you way ahead of the game and improve your overall accuracy for hunting, 3D and any target shooting you plan on doing. Start off using a loop of string that's your draw length to get the feeling for it before trying it with your bow. Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

montigre said:


> It's the slow and steady pull using the back muscles (pulling your release elbow back) that causes the index finger to be pulled into the trigger causing it to fire. The first few times you do it right you'll feel like jumping out of your skin...lol!! But learning to shoot this way early on will also put you way ahead of the game and improve your overall accuracy for hunting, 3D and any target shooting you plan on doing. Start off using a loop of string that's your draw length to get the feeling for it before trying it with your bow. Good luck and have fun!!


Thanks I'll give that a try!


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

montigre said:


> It's the slow and steady pull using the back muscles (pulling your release elbow back) that causes the index finger to be pulled into the trigger causing it to fire. The first few times you do it right you'll feel like jumping out of your skin...lol!!


Holy cow!!! You weren't kidding! I was holding back and it totally caught me off guard. My wife looked at me funny when she saw my reaction. I now know that I need to work on holding the bow steadier.


----------



## Wardlow warrior (Jan 14, 2013)

I know I'm no pro nor coach but if it was me shooting I'd stretch my draw length about a inch +\-.... An the rest of my anchor point will come In Easier..... An more natural .... Bow arm looks right.. I just have always struggled with consistent groups with out a consistent natural anchor point


----------



## Fisher_dude (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd also say that your draw length is to short. Your string isn't touching your nose so who knows where your anchor is at every time you draw. I have 3 anchor points. String to nose, string to corner of mouth and the pocket between thumb and forefinger lodged against my jaw. If I hit all 3 of those, I know my consistency is spot on.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Wardlow warrior said:


> I know I'm no pro nor coach but if it was me shooting I'd stretch my draw length about a inch +\-.... An the rest of my anchor point will come In Easier..... An more natural .... Bow arm looks right.. I just have always struggled with consistent groups with out a consistent natural anchor point


befor he needs to worry about the DL, he needs to correct the other things, then see where he is at. Once he corrects the posture issues, his DL will be pretty close.


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ray Ray said:


> befor he needs to worry about the DL, he needs to correct the other things, then see where he is at. Once he corrects the posture issues, his DL will be pretty close.


Does it change anything that I'm shooting at a block target sittin on a 5 gal bucket? It's not at level straight out from me height wise, I have to shoot down some. If that's the case I need to find something that I can shoot at eye level with it.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

The pics are always better, if the arrow is level. You establish your form with the arrow level, then bend at the waist for up or down shots.


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

[ QUOTE=Ray Ray;1069767776]The pics are always better, if the arrow is level. You establish your form with the arrow level, then bend at the waist for up or down shots.[/QUOTE]

Ok, I'll try and raise my target so that I'm shooting straight out in front and level and post another pic when I shoot again. Thanks again.


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

Am I getting any better with my form? I noticed that my fingers aren't wrapped around the bow in the pic but I have been working on at least wrapping a couple fingers. 

Before









Now


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

I see I'm still tilting forward with the bow or tipping it a little or so it looks to me.


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm wondering if my peep is a little high.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Dl is still long by at least 1/2". I do not believe your peep is high, but your anchor is--you should have close to an unbroken line from your elbow, through your wrist and to the arrow on your draw side--the wrist should not be bent upward. Try to get the index finger knuckle behind the jawbone and into that soft spot under your earlobe. You'll know it when you hit the right spot--that area is very sensitive to pressure. 

Also, you're torquing the dickens out of the bow with your hand and thumb placement. Place the riser on the meaty part of your thumb pad only and relax your fingers so they are at about a 45 degree angle away from the riser and lightly curled either along side of the riser or in front of it. Finally for this tid bit, your bow hand thumb should be pointing directly toward the target and should not be applying very much pressure to the side of the grip. Cheers.


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

montigre said:


> Dl is still long by at least 1/2". I do not believe your peep is high, but your anchor is--you should have close to an unbroken line from your elbow, through your wrist and to the arrow on your draw side--the wrist should not be bent upward. Try to get the index finger knuckle behind the jawbone and into that soft spot under your earlobe. You'll know it when you hit the right spot--that area is very sensitive to pressure.
> 
> Also, you're torquing the dickens out of the bow with your hand and thumb placement. Place the riser on the meaty part of your thumb pad only and relax your fingers so they are at about a 45 degree angle away from the riser and lightly curled either along side of the riser or in front of it. Finally for this tid bit, your bow hand thumb should be pointing directly toward the target and should not be applying very much pressure to the side of the grip. Cheers.


Thanks I'll try that tomorrow.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

good advice from montique;^^^^ill add this , shoulders are un -even ......... release to long, bow arm. needs help bow hand... fingers out and tense....bad not relaxed anchor to high like noted above..dl noted above.you look like your a heavy release aid puncher. release..arm wrist bent.. if you close to st louis come see me...


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

This is where I'm at as of last night. I can only get 10 yards for now and am getting good groups most of the time. Need to work at my grip a little more. Going to be looking at a different release next weekend. Got my friend who set my bow up for me coming by tonight to help me with a few things. Still lots of room to improve for sure. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

I worked in my form a little more tonight. I tried changing up my grip and I shortened up my release.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

More like this.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Consider the True Shot Coach training aid.







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAyMc6uvavg


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

So I don't want to reach around with my fingers to grip the bow. I just want it to rest in my hand where it needs to and relax my fingers instead of holding them straight out or completely gripping the bow. Is the grip setting where it needs to in my hand or do I need to change that?


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

I've been working on my form a little more. 

I worked on my grip.



















And I think I got my shoulder up better or so it looks to me.










This is a group of 3 I shot at 20 yards tonight.










My shot and grouping seem to be improving much better than a month ago. Is there anything else I should be changing?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Forgive me if you explained this but why do you have a kisser button an inch under your peep?


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

Huntinsker said:


> Forgive me if you explained this but why do you have a kisser button an inch under your peep?


Lmao!!! A friend that's been helping asked the same thing. I put the kisser button on but not with the right tool and it wants to move when I shoot. I just shoved it up there so it was out of my way. Don't know if I can make it work with the right tool or have to get a new one and use the right tool to start with. Something I gotta fix.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Ahh I see. I was hoping you didn't get really bad advice somewhere along the line haha.


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Wardlow warrior (Jan 14, 2013)

What is the attachment on you jd fel?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You have come a long way since your first post on this thread. Well done!

The next thing I recommend is to shorten your release. It looks like you've already shortened it, but it needs to be shorter still. This will get your draw side elbow a little higher and more in line with the arrow. This allows better use of your back muscles & better range of motion of that shoulder. 

Your draw side elbow should be at least the same level as the draw side wrist, maybe a little above it.

Allen


----------



## archerytech10 (Mar 18, 2014)

jr80, when I stand, I have a very relaxed stance. The main thing to me is to stand up straight, which it seems like you are doing, its hard to tell when you are wearing a sweatshirt if you are leaning back or anything. The next thing I focus on is my feet placement. I assume you will be just hunting, if this is true, actually try a smaller stance. I stand just like I naturally stand up. I place my rear foot about 3 inches forward just to help keep me from swaying front to back. This smaller stance seems more comfortable and natural. Also when you have to bend at the waist to take angled shots from a stand, it will be more comfortable to do so. I will post some pictures so you can see what I am talking about.


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

aread said:


> You have come a long way since your first post on this thread. Well done!
> 
> The next thing I recommend is to shorten your release. It looks like you've already shortened it, but it needs to be shorter still. This will get your draw side elbow a little higher and more in line with the arrow. This allows better use of your back muscles & better range of motion of that shoulder.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm hoping to make a stop by Bass Pro or somewhere like that to look over a few releases that may be shorter. If not I will have to take it apart and shorten it myself.


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

archerytech10 said:


> jr80, when I stand, I have a very relaxed stance. The main thing to me is to stand up straight, which it seems like you are doing, its hard to tell when you are wearing a sweatshirt if you are leaning back or anything. The next thing I focus on is my feet placement. I assume you will be just hunting, if this is true, actually try a smaller stance. I stand just like I naturally stand up. I place my rear foot about 3 inches forward just to help keep me from swaying front to back. This smaller stance seems more comfortable and natural. Also when you have to bend at the waist to take angled shots from a stand, it will be more comfortable to do so. I will post some pictures so you can see what I am talking about.


Thanks. I've moved my left foot ahead an inch or so and that's helped a little so I might try moving a little more. I've been having a little trouble steadying my pins so moving my left foot a little more might help me more with that. I think I may be hunting from a blind more than a tree stand and will be setting up a chair later to practice shooting from but I will also prolly have to narrow up my stance a little more in case I do hunt from a stand.


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

Wardlow warrior said:


> What is the attachment on you jd fel?


What attachment?


----------



## Wardlow warrior (Jan 14, 2013)

jr80 said:


> What attachment?


Real off topic sorry ..... Looks like some kinda disker or press drill idk...... I come from a mostly ranching area...... We do some forage stuff might grow some corn for winter grazing.... But not more then that...(been around lots but mostly around home hahaha( was just curios .
You forms looking great keep it up


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

Wardlow warrior said:


> Real off topic sorry ..... Looks like some kinda disker or press drill idk...... I come from a mostly ranching area...... We do some forage stuff might grow some corn for winter grazing.... But not more then that...(been around lots but mostly around home hahaha( was just curios .
> You forms looking great keep it up


Oh I see. That's our John Deere 1790 planter. Plants corn in 30" rows and beans in 15" rows. Been gettin things ready to start planting corn.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

jr80 said:


> Thanks. I've moved my left foot ahead an inch or so and that's helped a little so I might try moving a little more. I've been having a little trouble steadying my pins so moving my left foot a little more might help me more with that. I think I may be hunting from a blind more than a tree stand and will be setting up a chair later to practice shooting from but I will also prolly have to narrow up my stance a little more in case I do hunt from a stand.


if you could get your release side elbow up just a little bit higher (above the arrow). 
you might find you could hold a little steadier.


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

Bees said:


> if you could get your release side elbow up just a little bit higher (above the arrow).
> you might find you could hold a little steadier.


Thanks for the tip. I'll try that.


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

I've been working a little more on my form with a shortened release. A friend, dairyboy4, gave me his hunting release to try out. It has an adjustable strap that I shortened up and I think I am shooting a lot better today from 20 yards than I did before, much tighter and consistent groups.


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm going to look for a hook release like this one. It worked so much better than my caliper release.


----------



## flyrod04 (May 23, 2013)

I will have to comment..... what a sexy bow.


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

flyrod04 said:


> I will have to comment..... what a sexy bow.


Thanks, my wife calls it my mistress.


----------



## flyrod04 (May 23, 2013)

jr80 said:


> Thanks, my wife calls it my mistress.


lol awesome!!!

If you ever want to bring your "mistress" to Maine and chase some turkeys or deer, let me know, I am starting a guide service, and ill be up and running by the end of june


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

flyrod04 said:


> lol awesome!!!
> 
> If you ever want to bring your "mistress" to Maine and chase some turkeys or deer, let me know, I am starting a guide service, and ill be up and running by the end of june


That's cool. I'll keep that in mind thanks.


----------

